# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Pranayakadhakal... love stories...

## Rambo

*manassine sparshikkunna pranayaathuramaya kadhakal aarkkenkilum ariyamenkil ivide kadhakalude perukal post cheyyuka....

nb:painkil onnum postaruthu...*

----------


## Santi

balyakala sakhi ....

----------


## mampilly

premalehanam- Basheer

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

anuragathinte dinangal - basheerkka

----------


## mampilly

Nothradamile koonan- Victor hugo

----------


## adarshpp

induleka-chandu menon................

----------


## mampilly

> induleka-chandu menon................


iNDULEKHA LAKSHNAMOTHA ADYA NOVEL THANNE . SAMOOHATHILE ORUPADU DOOSHYAVASHAGHALE PARIHASIKKUMUNDU. eGHILUM INDULEKHAYUDEYUM MADAVANTEYUM PRANAYAM POORNATHYILLATHENNU THONIKKUNNA REETHYIL ANU

----------


## Manju

chanthrakantha ennoru hindi serial or famous love story based ale?

----------


## mampilly

Pandu kurachu kalam kandirunnu. rasam undayirunnu ennanorma


> chanthrakantha ennoru hindi serial or famous love story based ale?

----------


## MHP369

> iNDULEKHA LAKSHNAMOTHA ADYA NOVEL THANNE . SAMOOHATHILE ORUPADU DOOSHYAVASHAGHALE PARIHASIKKUMUNDU. eGHILUM INDULEKHAYUDEYUM MADAVANTEYUM PRANAYAM POORNATHYILLATHENNU THONIKKUNNA REETHYIL ANU


pala kozhappangalum und....pakshe nalla novel aanu....

----------


## mampilly

> pala kozhappangalum und....pakshe nalla novel aanu....


Akkalathe english novalukalil ninnu prachodanam kondu ezuthapettathanu. Baryakku english storiekal vayikkan sadymallathathu kondu(englisha aryilla) anu ee novel ezuthiyathennu paryapedunnu. adya malyala novel enna nilakku nilavaram undu. sambavam paighili akathe jeevagandhi aayi ezuthitunndu. eghilum aa pranayam poornamayi aavishkarikkan pattiyo ennoru samshyam

----------

